

Reddit, Imgur and Twitch team up as 'Derp' for social data research - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/18/reddit-imgur-twitch-derp-social-data

======
walterbell
Was HackerNews approached for this alliance, given that the data is already
publicly available?

Not many details on the privacy policies governing data use, or the specific
policies that apply to individual partners,
[http://derp.institute/](http://derp.institute/)

